# Strange Shaped Algae or Possibly Spore?



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've just noticed today some tiny (~5mm long), greenish, wispy, hair-fine, pitchfork-shaped objects clinging to the leaves of some of my plants. My guess is that they are some sort of algae spore (or whatever they use) that is in the beginning stages of trying to spread. Here are my stats:

1. 125G
2. PC Lighting at 3.5 wpg
3. Twin Rena XP3 Canisters
4. Eco-Complete with Some Flourite
5. Heavily Planted with Mainly Stem Plants, Crypts, Glosso, Riccia
6. African Cichlids - Specifically Mbuna
7. LaMotte, Seachem Test Kits
8. Estimative Index Using KNO3, KH2PO4, CSM+B, MgSO4
Nutrient levels: 10 ppm Nitrate, .8 ppm Phosphate
9. CO2 at 25-30 ppm
10. Once Weekly Reset WC of 50-60%
11. Tank Up for Four Months
12. Unknown Algae or Possibly Plant Seed/Spore

At this point it is so tiny that I can't get a decent pic of it with my camera. I'll try a little ASCII art to see if that might help. If this doesn't help I will continue to try to get a good pic of it. It looks somewhat like this (please ignore the periods, the forum software removes any leading spaces):

| | |
.\|/ <-- This part is free floating/trailing
..|
..|
..| <-- This part is attached to the leaves


I've never seen this before and hope it isn't anything difficult to get rid of. Thanks for your help and the excellent forum


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Green and pitchfork-shaped sounds like green Hydra. Try poking at them with some object. If they contract, then that is what they are.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Could it be Staghorn algae?... http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow HeyPK you got it on the first try! We have contraction. I have to admit I've never heard of this particular critter. What exactly is it and should I be concerned? There don't appear to be too many but they haven't gone away either. Thanks for the help


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Good to see you trenac 

I did some research on hydra and, from what I can tell, I shouldn't really have to worry about it. In fact it says that it will only thrive in good quality water, so maybe I should just take it as a compliment :wink: I did read, however, that hydra may prey upon fry and I've got quite a few in my tank, all African cichlids. I can't imagine that hydra as small as the stuff I've got could even come close to harming a fry, but I've been known to be wrong  Thanks guys!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Does it look like this?










If so, then it's Hydra


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes it looks very similar, but with much shorter and regular shaped grasping appendages. It is very small, maybe 5mm at most, and contracts when I touch it with anything. I suspect I've just got a different variety than that in your picture.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes it sounds like hydra. Congratulations! as you have good water. But they are nasty little buggers that paralyze their prey. The best method I've ever used or heard of (thx to Sailor Johnny, fellow betta breeder) is Fenbendazole. Its actually a horse and dog de-wormer, which thankfully is currently available for purchase in anywhere that sells horse supplies or online.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I used Hydrogen Peroxide to eradicate my crop the beasties. Injected with a syringe right on then and they melted. Very effective.


----------

